# Main > News >  Congratulations to Jaxilon for his third place finish on the One Page Dungeon Contest

## ravells

We ran a monthly challenge recently for the One Page Dungeon Contest,

I'm very pleased to announce that our own Jax who got first place in the monthly challenge, scooped up a third place at the OPDC voting awards. 

Well Done Jax!

----------


## Bogie

Way to go Jax!!!!!

----------


## arsheesh

Grats Jax!

----------

